# Graphic card of rs 3500



## sk_sin28 (Oct 19, 2011)

i want to buy a graphics card. My budget is around Rs. 3500
My pc configuration is
core 2 duo 
2gb ram
500 gb harddisc.

Please tell me about graphic card which will fit in my budget. I want to play games such as fifa 12 , f1 2010 , assassin`s creed, crysis and latest games.
Please help.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 20, 2011)

You can get the HD 4670. What resolutions do you play at?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2011)

Increase your budget by 500 bucks and get Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 version at 4K.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 21, 2011)

My vote for Sapphire HD 5670. Stretching your budget by 500/- will be worthy.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Another vote for 5670.


----------

